# www.powerliftinguk.com



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Anyone know how long it takes to get your account activated?

signed up today cos there's a guy selling a deadlift suit i wanted to speak to but can't do anything till account has been activated by a mod


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

lol been waiting for over a month mate.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ah not looking good then haha


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

you after the titan deadlift suit?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Yeah a size 44 Titan NXG+ deadlift suit


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

You got facebook? just add the lad or send him a message on fb as pluk takes an age to get registered usually.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been waiting since April. My e-mails to the admins have been ignored. Not impressed.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Harry Sacks said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to get your account activated?
> 
> signed up today cos there's a guy selling a deadlift suit i wanted to speak to but can't do anything till account has been activated by a mod


I love how you felt the need to justify visiting another board 

Gives me that warm and fuzzy feeling that members fear looking elsewhere without good reeason :rockon:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been waiting for a month now


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Ive been trying to get ahold of him for you Harry, not having any luck. Hes not been on Sugden either i dont think


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I am a mod on pluk.

Justin Hurley owns and runs the site. Justin is a good guy although he's been very busy with a number of other things recently. Unlike a lot of boards PLUK is totally non profit making, so sometimes things move a little slower.

I'll be speaking to him this week and will ask him to get on and process your applications.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Ive been trying to get ahold of him for you Harry, not having any luck. Hes not been on Sugden either i dont think


Is there an email addy for him?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah it's slow.

I've been waiting since September 4th, dmcc since April 

I keep forgetting to mention it to anyone who can help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Is there an email addy for him?


No mate, just PMing him


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> No mate, just PMing him


Ah right


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

likewise been waiting for over 12 weeks

yet as someone mentioned, because their non profit, and the admins are usually really busy, especially with the worlds taking place - time is not of the essence!


----------

